

Wikipedia edit from government computer added Muslim insult - edward
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-27203371

======
jeremysmyth
"The comment was removed by a Wikipedia volunteer six minutes later."

Normal wikipedia vandalism and healing, nothing to see here.

------
DrinkWater
totally news-worthy, HN

~~~
ismail
I think the lesson here is with the rise of Wikipedia. You can never know who
is pushing an agenda, revisionist history formalized.

